# New IPO 2



## cindy_s (Jun 14, 2009)

Cues is officially over her injury she got earlier this summer in her last trial. She was high IPO2 dog today. I just love this girl. All I have so far is this one (not so very good) picture. Hope to have more in the coming days.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

Congratulations! Were you happy with her performance?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Congrats to you and Cues!!!


----------



## Zahnburg (Nov 13, 2009)

Congratulations!


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Congrats!


----------



## cindy_s (Jun 14, 2009)

Elaine said:


> Congratulations! Were you happy with her performance?


Yes. Her biggest hit was in tracking, even though she turned in the track of her life. She had been having troubles (lack of focus) on turns. I found that doing some OB prior to running a track set her mind to working and she no longer had those problems on the corners. I did a bit too much OB prior to her track this am. She was dead on through the first corner and to the first article. When I gave her the such command to restart her, she popped up in a basic position and waited for another command. I think she thought I said sit and not such. I had to give a second command and she went right on. She was then again perfect, but she missed the last article. So a total of 15 points lost. Then I lost another 2 for moving before she had reached the end of the line. 17 points lost. She scored 82. She NEVER misses articles! If I only had those points back. She did well in OB. She got a 93 with points on retrieves. Slight mouthing and not 100% on the fronts. She got a 90 in protection. She lost almost all her points after the last out. I'm not sure exactly what happened, but after she outed, she decided it would be a good time to get very dirty. Fabulous judge that was strict and fair. Considering the amount of time and breaks in training she's had this year, I'm VERY happy with her. The crazy dog even cut her pad as well a month ago that required sutures, so she was out for a few weeks with that. She was pretty much going into this cold. I'm looking forward to the spring!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

You should be very proud! Especially with her recent injury. Did you have to track in frosty conditions? Who was the judge?


----------



## Packen (Sep 14, 2008)

Very nice, big congrats!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Congratulations!!!!


----------



## cindy_s (Jun 14, 2009)

The ground was near frozen in spots. I'm not at all concerned about the missed article. That was a fluke. And the judge was Karen MacItyre. I had to get special permission and provide a note fron her vet to trial her in a wrap to protect the foot from further damage. So, if that ever comes up, yes you can do that.


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

Congrats - great work!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

AWESOME work! Congrats!


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

Great job!!!


----------

